# Chainsaw Carving Ole Bull



## timber_horse (Jun 12, 2012)

A master at work:

[video=youtube;Z8Uzvl38XAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8Uzvl38XAM&feature=autoplay&list=ULKPM0HsWrNHA&playnext=3[/video]


----------



## discounthunter (Jun 14, 2012)

amazing.


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Jul 26, 2012)

Unbelievable detail. Truly a master of his craft.

Two observations though:

1, He must have incredibly strong arms, wrists, etc. to hold the saw at or about eye level and manipulate it with such fine detail for the amount time it takes to produce a piece of this size and definition.

2. I got a little uneasy at 0:45 when he was working on what looked to be the inner thigh area. Inanimate object or not, it was a bit uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## Boydt8 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Wow*

That is some great art work!


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 8, 2012)

Very amazing


----------

